# [SOLVED] Yardman 6hp Walk behind mower



## Howie H (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a yardman 6hp walk behind mower (Model 1L223K81216). It ran fine in May of this year. Now when I start it up, it runs for a few seconds then shuts down. If I start it up again and keep pushing the priming button it will keep running but it's sort of hard to mow like that. I removed the bowl on the carb and the float seems to be working fine. If I hold the float up the gas stops running and if I let it down the gas runs. The float moves freely up and down with no binding. Does anyone have any ideas? I appreciate the time. Howie:smile:


----------



## gamer101 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Yardman 6hp Walk behind mower*

i didnt know TSF had this forum it is due to there being a blockage between the carb and the intake chamber try to start up with sum sea foam in the ignition the reason it runs while pushing the primer bulb is due to the primer forcing gas into the intake chamber


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Yardman 6hp Walk behind mower*

Sounds like a blockage somewhere, but I really doubt that it's between the carburetor & the intake. It's probably a blocked orifice in one of the carburetor jets. You should remove the carburetor, spray it out with carburetor cleaner, run a fine wire through the jets, and blow it out with compressed air.


----------



## Howie H (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Yardman 6hp Walk behind mower*

OK, It's fixed. The tecumseh carb has a bowl that's held on with a bolt with 3 orifices. The fine orifice towards the end of the bolt had a speck of something stuck in it. Once I removed the speck the engine started and continues to run. Thanks, Howie


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Yardman 6hp Walk behind mower*



Howie H said:


> OK, It's fixed. The tecumseh carb has a bowl that's held on with a bolt with 3 orifices. The fine orifice towards the end of the bolt had a speck of something stuck in it. Once I removed the speck the engine started and continues to run. Thanks, Howie


That will do it! That bolt is the hi speed jet. Those orifices are so fine that even a small speck of dirt will cause the engine to run poorly.


----------

